# Housing In San Sebastian Spain



## AASHLOVE (Dec 10, 2014)

HEY THERE! Alyssa here! So, I know I mentioned that my next topic of discussion would be work or schooling but I have decided to go with housing in San Sebastian, Spain. 

How realistic is it to find a nice 2 bedroom apartment, fully furnished, en la area romantica or mira-concha on our budget of about 950 euro per month? Am I dreaming?

We are not sure if we should look into housing a month or so in advanced before arriving or if we should wait until we are in town to begin the hunt... What do you recommend? 

IF we should plan ahead,do you guys know of any good housing websites we can look 
through?

Be Well Expat Fam


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas
enalquiler.es - enalquiler Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
Casas y pisos en venta, alquila o vender tu piso - pisos.com
yaencontre.com: pisos Madrid, pisos Barcelona, pisos alquiler, casas de compra, venta, alquiler y obra nueva

to name a few...


----------



## AASHLOVE (Dec 10, 2014)

Lolito said:


> fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas
> enalquiler.es - enalquiler Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
> Casas y pisos en venta, alquila o vender tu piso - pisos.com
> yaencontre.com: pisos Madrid, pisos Barcelona, pisos alquiler, casas de compra, venta, alquiler y obra nueva
> ...


A million thank yous!


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

your budget seems realistic, bear in mind that flat prices also vary according to the quality of the building. m2 is a better way of measuring flat size than rooms, I find.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's some info about price per square metre, and San Seb / Donostia is by far the most expensive in Spain
Precio vivienda Donostia-San Sebastian - ventadepisos.com
It does look like there are flats in the románica area for around 900 - 1.000€, and maybe in Miraconcha too, but there seems to be a great variety in prices and size of property
Make sure you've got heating and a lift and make sure that the metres refer only to the flat itself and not communal areas like the stairway or entrance hall


----------

